# Specific 3D Printers, Scanners, & Hardware > Other 3D Printers / Scanners / Hardware > Kudo3D Titan 1 >  How stiff are the parts made of your resin ?

## Hugues

Hi guys,

was wondering, how hard/stiff are the parts made out of your resin ? say, compare to PLA or ABS, or other materials ..

One weakness of FDM, is the bonding force between layers, my parts will often fail due to this. Are the bonds stronger with your resin ?

----------


## jon@kudo3D

The resins we are using are not stiff enough for your applications.   We will be certifying ABS-like material soon and will definitely keep you posted.
Could you provide more details about the bonding force?    Thanks!

----------


## Hugues

ABS like stiffness would be great, and anything above that of course.

By bonding force I was referring to the layers separation that we sometimes have with FDM.

Are your parts more likely to fail at the layer interface ?

----------


## Roberta3D

Hugues,

We will offer ABS like material in the near future.   Layer interface failure is rarely seen with SLA.
It only happens when the resin is underexposure or when the lifting speed is too high.   These can be
prevented with proper printing parameters.

Thanks!

----------

